# Wonderful shots taken by 5D Mark III in Panama



## AnselA (Apr 4, 2012)

I ran across this link at fredmiranda and think you will enjoy seeing the capabilities of the new 5D. The shots were taken with a brand new camera in challenging situations and the animals look really great.

http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1101436


----------



## BobSanderson (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice find - the sloth knew there would be controversy so stayed extra still.


----------



## Tracy Pinto (Apr 4, 2012)

BobSanderson said:


> Nice find - the sloth knew there would be controversy so stayed extra still.



LOL and the focus looks tack on especially on the fast peregrine falcon...


----------

